# obama t-shirt



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

alright so I stumbled across this shirt on another site, figured I would toss it up for all too have a laugh, enjoy


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I just hope people have been paying enough attention not to make the same mistake again. He can't get out of office fast enough as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DTX said:


> I just hope people have been paying enough attention not to make the same mistake again. He can't get out of office fast enough as far as I am concerned.


Ditto. 

Now: Obama > :nutkick: < America 

Soon: Obama > uttahere: < Americans


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

lol nice one polaris


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

exactly why i wanna move to canada lol ok and another reason is snowmobile too lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Soon: Obama > uttahere: < Americans 




That can't happen soon enough


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

^^ i know


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Here are my contributions of Presidential "cough cough" support.
He visted my home town and enjoyed some fried chicken and collard greens.

And what right minded southern boy aint got a Rebel Flag fliying behind his wheeler? This is a take on my States Flag before it was forced into retirement by a lying Govner that said he would not change the flag. I have since doctored it to say Nope instead of hope.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Of the many things we can fault our current president with, liking fried chicken and greens isn't high on my list. Hell I like fried chicken and greens. My list of his faults is about a mile long. Nice job on the flag btw.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thats what i am supporting is the fried chicken and collard greens.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea I see that now. Not sure WTH I was thinking.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> exactly why i wanna move to canada lol ok and another reason is snowmobile too lol


Don't fool yourself. A politician is a politian. Canadian reps are no better.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

SHH, I don't think he has ever been to la. Wonder Why?:thinking:


----------

